# Aufbau GT Xizang



## Kruko (8. Mai 2007)

So, hier der versprochene Thread zum Aufbau meines Xizang. Der Aufbau soll sehr klassisch werden. 

Manitou Sport-Gabel, Steuersatz XTR Schraubgewindesatz, Kurbel Deore DX, Schat-/Bremsgriffe Deore DX, Schaltwerk XTR, Umwerfer XT, Pedale XT-SPD (die ersten), Naben DX mit Rigida-Felgen, Vorbau Syncros, Lenker Syncros und wenn alles klappt soll auch eine Syncros Sattelstütze samt Flite dran.

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos des derzeitigen Zustands.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo gt-heini,

schönes Teil!

Werd mich dann auch mal beteiligen wenn mein Rahmen angekommen ist. Ich werd aber wohl in Richtung "Leichtbau" gehen. Syncros Carbon Stütze, Avocet 6AL 4V Titan Sattel, Amercian Classic Superlight LRS habe ich schon. Antrieb wird komplett XTR 07, Pedale Ritchey WCS Titan, Manitou R7 oder ne SID, Lenker weiß ich noch nicht, SMICA Pro Vorbau. Kleinteile weiß ich noch nicht, mal sehen. Aber hab ja noch Zeit, werd erst mal den Lackierer bemühen, Lack soll ja drauf bleiben und ausgebessert werden.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (8. Mai 2007)

@gt-heini
Wie war das noch? DX = 7-fach, XTR = erste 8-fach Gruppe.
Oder irre ich da?

@peru73
Bei der neuen Gabel wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig. Ich habe eine 2004er SID drin (ohne Reduzierkit) und das ist grenzwertig was die Einbauhöhe angeht. Mit Reduzierkit auf 63mm wohl 100% in Ordnung.
Ansonsten bin ich auch ein Freund von "altes Herz" und "neue Anbauteile", denn: Hauptsache es funzt und ich krieg Ersatzteile.

MfG,

cleiende


----------



## tomasius (8. Mai 2007)

hab' den thread schon abonniert und bin gespannt. 
viel spaß beim aufbau.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo cleiende,

ja, das war auch ein Kritikpunkt von mir mit dem Thema Einbauhöhe. Auch wird manchmal die Haltbarkeit der SIDs bemängelt. Scheint aber wirklich von der Tagesform der Rock Shox MA abhängig zu sein, ob man eine anfällige Gabel oder eine weniger anfällige bekommt. Deshalb geht der Trend im Augenblick eher zur Manitou R7 Elite mit 80mm. 

Ach ja: für die Bremsendiskussion: AVID SD 7 hab ich auch schon, damit bin ich jetzt auch V-Brake "entjungfert". Nach zig Jahren Magura HS33 bin ich ja mal gespannt...

Grüße
Peter



cleiende schrieb:


> @gt-heini
> Wie war das noch? DX = 7-fach, XTR = erste 8-fach Gruppe.
> Oder irre ich da?
> 
> ...


----------



## cleiende (9. Mai 2007)

Die M7 kenne ich nicht, die RS SID fordert auf schnellen Abfahrten den ganzen Kerl, die ist recht "labbelig" und da geht mir öfters bei schnellen Abfahrten (60+) der Stift, gerade i.V.m. dem eher weichen Titanrahmen. Ich fahre sie mit knapp 3cm Negativfederweg, das passt vom Fahrverhalten.


----------



## daniel77 (9. Mai 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Deshalb geht der Trend im Augenblick eher zur Manitou R7 Elite mit 80mm.



Die R7 ist eine super Gabel, besonders zu empfehlen ist die Super mit TPC Lock-out an der Krone (nur hier kann man die Druckstufe stufenlos bis zum Lock-out verstellen). Zu beachten wäre aber das die R7 m.M. nach recht hoch baut.


----------



## Kruko (9. Mai 2007)

Hatte heute Abend wieder ein wenig Zeit zum werkeln. Hier der jetzige Stand. Steuersatz ist montiert, Gabel eingebaut, Lenker steckt und Kurbel ist auch schon dran. 

Gewichts mäßig habe ich es mal grob überschlagen und ich werde ohne Leichtbau bei ca. 10,5 Kg liegen.


----------



## mountymaus (10. Mai 2007)

Hey, das Teil sieht aber ja mal richtig nett aus!!  
Was sagt denn Deine Frau zu dem großen Fuhrpark???


----------



## Kruko (13. Mai 2007)

So hier nun meine Wochenend-Arbeit  So langsam erkennt man, was es werden soll. Das ganze Projekt begeistert mich immer mehr und ich bin gespannt auf die erste Tour, wobei man von der Manitou nicht zuviel erwarten darf. Die Woche sollten die Sattelstütze und der Umwerfer kommen. Die vorhandenen teile passten leider nicht.   Bei der Zugverlegung am Hinterrad bin ich gerne für Tips offen. Habe es zwar so gelöst, dass der Zug nicht am Rahmen scheuert, weiß aber nicht, ob es so die optimalste Lösung ist. Genug der Rede hier die Fotos.


----------



## kingmoe (14. Mai 2007)

Das wird ein weiteres sehr schönes Bike in diesem Forum! 

Die Zugverlegung ist schon richtig, einfach mit einem Liner durch die Öse, das gehört so.
Wenn du es anders haben willst, könntest du höchstens mit einem Gegenhalter an der Sattelklemme arbeiten. Aber für hinten reicht die Bremspower auch so - und ich finde es optisch schön unauffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (14. Mai 2007)

die lenkergriffe sind zwar nicht mein fall,aber bis hier sehr schön.warte auf das endergebnis.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute den Xizang Rahmen vom Zoll geholt. Leider gibts erstmal nur Handy Pics, die Firmen Kamera ist heiß begehrt. Der Rahmen hat den Lackierer bitter nötig, aber keine Dellen oder tiefe Kratzer. Ich frag mich immer wie man soviel Chainsuck hinbekommt??? Wenn die Kette runter ist müssen die doch weitertreten, als wär der Leinhaftige hinter Ihnen her. Hatte ich ja auch schon beim roten Rahmen, der jetzt versus gehört. (bitte wieder wie das Siegerbike aufbauen und aus dem Neuen machst du dann das Rasta Zaskar))

Wie gesagt, ich werd jetzt den Rahmen zum Lackierer bringen und wenigstens die gröbsten Kratzer und Lackschäden lackieren lassen. Obwohl an manchen Stellen das Titan poliert wurde und das sieht schon auch gut aus....

Na ja hier mal die Bilder:



























Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kruko (16. Mai 2007)

Hy Peter, ich bin gespannt wie der weiße Xizang aufgebaut aussieht. Es war schon einmal ein Rahmen in der Bucht und ich habe den ganzen Tag nach Bildern gesucht und nichts gefunden. 

Zu meinen Stand:
Ich warte noch auf die Sattelstütze. Diese sollte eigentlich am Freitag kommen und dann gibt es Bilder vom fertigen Aufbau.


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2007)

hi peter,

bin mal sehr gespannt was rauskommt !!!

die möglichkeit den neuen als rasta aufzubauen und den alten zu lassen hatte ich natürlich auch schon durchgedacht, aber laut ausgesprochen habe ich sie nie, da ich versporchen habe meinen fuhrpark zu verkleinern.

den steuersatz habe ich schon eingebaut - keine probleme !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

hab noch ein Bild eines aufgebauten 21,5 Zoll Xizang gefunden, steht in NL.

Steht zum Verkauf für 1200

So kann es also aufgebaut aussehen. 






Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kruko (19. Mai 2007)

Heute ist die Sattelstütze gekommen und ich konnte das Bike endlich fertigstellen.  Die erste Ausfahrt dauerte allerdings nur 2,5 km.  Da hatte ich dank eines lieben Bauers ein Stück Stacheldrahtzaun im Reifen und somit auch im Schlauch stecken.  Da ich Schussel auch weder Pumpe noch Ersatzschlauch dabei hatte , musste ich das Rad nach Hause schieben.

Hier aber der fertige Aufbau:









Bin jetzt gespannt auf Peru seinen Aufbau.

Und wer weiß, was noch kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo gt-heini,

ist doch richtig schön geworden. Glückwunsch!

Bei mir ist jetzt ne neue Frage aufgetaucht: Dort wo bei deinem der Zuganschlag am Sitzrohr angeschweißt ist, findet sich bei mir nur ne Ringöse, ca. 1 cm Durchmesser. Weiß jemand wie die Lösung dazu aussehen soll? Wenn nicht, müsst ich mir nen "Zuganschlageinsatz" drehen lassen.

Viele Grüße

Peter





und hier der aktuelle Stand:


----------



## kingmoe (20. Mai 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist jetzt ne neue Frage aufgetaucht: Dort wo bei deinem der Zuganschlag am Sitzrohr angeschweißt ist, findet sich bei mir nur ne Ringöse, ca. 1 cm Durchmesser. Weiß jemand wie die Lösung dazu aussehen soll?



Durch die Öse wurde einfach eine Zughülle gelegt - und fertig. Damit kam der Canti-Zug relativ mittig hinterm Sitzrohr raus, hat tatsächlich funktioniert.
Für V-Brake legen manche den Zug einfach bis an den hinteren Anschlag unterm Oberrohr.


----------



## oliversen (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ihr beiden Neuen Titan's

schicke bikes die da am entstehen sind.
Mich wuerde interessieren mit welchen Sattelstuezen Durchmesseren ihr die Bikes bewegt.

Vielleicht erinnert ihr Euch noch an meinen Lightning der mit 27.2 zu locker und mit 27.4 zu fest sitzt.

Wie siehts bei Euch aus?

oliversen


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Oli,

komme gerade vom ersten Ritt heim. Die 40 km lief das Bike hervorragend.   Ohne Hinterradfederung geht es meinem Hinterteil richtig gut 

Zu Deiner Sattelstützen-Frage:

Bei mir ist eine 27,2 mm Stütze verbaut, die  ohne Spiel rein passte.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Mai 2007)

Bei mir auch 27,2 ohne Probleme!

@kingmoe: Dank Dir für den Tipp!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## redsandow (20. Mai 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Durch die Öse wurde einfach eine Zughülle gelegt - und fertig. Damit kam der Canti-Zug relativ mittig hinterm Sitzrohr raus, hat tatsächlich funktioniert.
> Für V-Brake legen manche den Zug einfach bis an den hinteren Anschlag unterm Oberrohr.



das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.habe das gleiche problem am psyclone.ich kann mich erinnern ein bild gesehen zu haben,wo in dieser oese ein gegenhalter für die zugausenhülle montiert war.bis dato hatte ich mich auch immer wieder gewundert was diese oese zu bedeuten hat,da sie ja nicht wirklich einen zweck erfüllt,wie sie dort angebracht ist.leider ist dies ein artikel den man wenig,mit größerer warscheinlichkeit garnicht mehr bekommt.habe jedenfalls eine ganze menge menschen angeschrieben,leider ohne ergebnis.bei einem rahmen dieser preisklasse(xizang)wäre es sehr lieblos,nur eine zughülle durch die oese zu legen und fertig


----------



## kingmoe (21. Mai 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.habe das gleiche problem am psyclone.ich kann mich erinnern ein bild gesehen zu haben,wo in dieser oese ein gegenhalter für die zugausenhülle montiert war.bis dato hatte ich mich auch immer wieder gewundert was diese oese zu bedeuten hat,da sie ja nicht wirklich einen zweck erfüllt,wie sie dort angebracht ist.leider ist dies ein artikel den man wenig,mit größerer warscheinlichkeit garnicht mehr bekommt.habe jedenfalls eine ganze menge menschen angeschrieben,leider ohne ergebnis.bei einem rahmen dieser preisklasse(xizang)wäre es sehr lieblos,nur eine zughülle durch die oese zu legen und fertig



Ups, ich habe es halt schon öfter mit durchgefädelter Zughülle gesehen und nie mit Gegenhalter. Unbd GT hat ja schon viel Mist gebaut (machen müssen wegen TT) was die Zugführungen angeht, da passte das ins Bild...
Wäre ja mal interessant, ob es die Teile noch irgendwo gibt.
Danke für die Ergänzung.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Mai 2007)

Sehr nett, was muss man für so einen Rahmen investieren?


----------



## redsandow (21. Mai 2007)

@kingmoe 
wie schon geschrieben hab ich diverse importeure schon angeschrieben bzw.händler die schon recht lang gt im angebot haben.bis jetzt ohne erfolg.ich denke das orginal teil wird eine richtige herrausforderung.ich habe mir mit einem normalen gegenhalter der am sattelschnellspanner befestigt wird ein funktionierendes provisorium gebaut.mache bei gelegenheit mal ein bild,wie es warscheinlich aussehen sollte.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Wartezeit hab ich mich jetzt entschlossen, das Xizang eben mit teilweise alten Teile zusammenzubauen. Es fehle noch der WCS Lenker, deswegen kein SMICA Vorbau und die Pedale sind auch noch nicht da. Ich hab noch nix justiert/eingestellt, erst mal nur montiert. Morgen kommt dann die Einstellarbeit, die Bremsen und Schaltung brauch noch ein bißchen Zuwendung. Und dann auf zur Probefahrt. Morgen dann evtl. noch mehr Bilder.
Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also hier dann noch die Bilder kurz vor der Probefahrt, mittlerweile steht es verschlammt im Keller  . Obwohl der Rahmen eigentlich zu groß ist fühl ich mich sehr wohl drauf, es ist ausreichend wendig und schön spurstabbil bei schnellen Abfahrten, die günstige Gabel schluckt mehr als ich gedacht habe und von der Einbauhöhe gehts auch noch. Die Flyweights haben mehr Grip als ich vermutet habe, auch bei den steinigen Trails mit einigen größeren Brocken gabs (noch) keinen Platten. Die Avids sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben, super Biss, kein Gequietsche und guter Druckpunkt.  ,


----------



## Kruko (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Peter,

Deiner ist auch sehr schick geworden


----------



## GTLightning (28. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> @gt-heini
> Wie war das noch? DX = 7-fach, XTR = erste 8-fach Gruppe.
> Oder irre ich da?
> 
> ...



Hi,
was genau meinst Du, wenn Du schreibst: das ist grenzwertig was die Einbauhöhe angeht?
Tut mir leid aber vielleicht stelle ich mich ein wenig dumm an.
Danke und Gruss aus Taiwan


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2007)

Da meine Bilder hier auch alle weg sind , hier ein Link


----------

